# First Post from PSE shooter in Ohio...



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

My first post here at ArcheryTalk! I have an old PSE bow (good friend gave it to me to get into archery). It's an Infinity SR-1000. Compared to the new bows these days, it's an anchor. Been looking around and have seen so many good reviews of the Vendetta XS/L and Axe 6. I think the Axe is a little out of my $$ range, but the VXS might be do-able. Only bad thing I've seen about the VXS is no damper bushing (how big a deal is that really?), and questionable strings. (Would probably replace with AB eventually).

I would like to explore competition eventually... but don't know what's even available in my region. For the most part it'd be for recreation, hunting and just getting good and comfortable with shooting. I want the speed cuz I will likely be hunting deer this fall/winter. I'm about 6'1", 210... I am inclined to think the VXS might be just fine for me. Anyone see an advantage to going for the longer XL, or really stretching myself (financially) for the Axe? Any opinions welcome. 

And thanks for the forum!! - Tom


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT!!!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PSE AND OHIO! Does it get ANY better!?


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tom. Have fun here.


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

:welcomesign::set1_draught2:


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes! Looking forward to the learning here and developing into a more competent archer.


----------



## CamoCole (Aug 8, 2010)

My first post here at ArcheryTalk! I have an old Bear bow gave it to It's a whitetail supreme. Compared to the new bows these days, it's an anchor. Not sure what year it was made!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Update: Ended up getting an Axe 6 from someone here on AT. Love the bow! And this is a GREAT site! Buying and selling here is super, and the wealth of information here is mind boggling. Thanks everyone for the welcome and the help.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tom. Have fun here.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------

